
Have We Reached 'Social Network Saturation' [infographic] - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/04/14/social-network-saturation/#axzz1JTci0ysf
======
jnhnum1
I doubt it. Just because there exist all kinds of social networks - e.g.
phones, IMs, email, Facebook, Twitter, etc. - doesn't mean there's not a LOT
to be gained by thoughtful integration (hopefully with sufficient privacy
safeguards)

